# Speeding fine in france



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi all, as some of you will have noticed, I'm back! I had a fab time, slightly spoiled by the weather in Portugal which caused me to leave and return to Spain sooner than I would have done.

I travelled 4,018 miles in the van plus the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander.
Travelled down the east coast of Spain, along the south coast to the Algarve. Then into inland Portugal to Badajoz on the border. We then decided to drive back to the coast for a while before heading back home through France. 
Changed 1 fuse in the van for windows. Apart from that the van was fine.

I got flashed for speeding once, the first time it's ever happened and although I know it's been discussed on here before I can't remember if they do send the fine to the UK? I've arrived home today to find a card from the postie saying an international item needs signing for. Could this be the fine or something I've forgotten I've ordered off eBay, I wonder? Has anyone else had one? If I didn't sign for it and it's returned what do you folk think would be the consequences? Does anyone know how much it is? Btw, I wasn't "speeding" speeding, just a few km over the limit


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;hgE7E1iZIzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgE7E1iZIzg[/video]


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

Cheers Chris, I feel better now! :banana:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Carol,

Welcome back, glad you had a good trip. Fingers crossed its not a fine.


----------



## zaskar (Apr 24, 2018)

will watch this with interest as exactly the same happened to me on the way down to Spain in November.
Towing my 5th wheel up hill, overtook a slow truck and got to about 60, fully in tending to back off once I'd passed him.
BANG!...........too late, camera set into the concrete wall of the junction!
Got back in late Feb' and nothing........... yet.................


----------



## izwozral (Apr 24, 2018)

Oops Carol.

FWIW, if it was me I would rack my brains trying to remember is it something from ebay, if not, don't sign for anything from France! Haven't a clue what the consequences will be but but that's just me, can't stand fines and chance my arm. 
Usually turns out ok, only once did it go wrong and I had to pay the fine with a surcharge, felt slightly better about it after I wrote 'I hope you get your cock stuck in your zip' on the back of the cheque.

Totally infantile but who cares.


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Oops Carol.
> 
> FWIW, if it was me I would rack my brains trying to remember is it something from ebay, if not, don't sign for anything from France! Haven't a clue what the consequences will be but but that's just me, can't stand fines and chance my arm.
> Usually turns out ok, only once did it go wrong and I had to pay the fine with a surcharge, felt slightly better about it after I wrote 'I hope you get your cock stuck in your zip' on the back of the cheque.
> ...



Cheers, Ral. Just had a word with my neighbour who's a postie. He's going to check it out for me! Still unsure as to whether letting it be returned would be the right course of action. Let's hope it's a piece of tat from China!


----------



## mark61 (Apr 24, 2018)

well, you'll be the first I've heard of to get a ticket through post. I wouldn't be worrying, let them send it back or bin it if it's from France. Or open it, see how big the fine is, then bung it in the bin. Just change your number plate before going back,


----------



## kenspain (Apr 24, 2018)

carol said:


> Hi all, as some of you will have noticed, I'm back! I had a fab time, slightly spoiled by the weather in Portugal which caused me to leave and return to Spain sooner than I would have done.
> 
> I travelled 4,018 miles in the van plus the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander.
> Travelled down the east coast of Spain, along the south coast to the Algarve. Then into inland Portugal to Badajoz on the border. We then decided to drive back to the coast for a while before heading back home through France.
> ...



Carol  I dont know what they do in france but i ask my boy what happens here he said unpaid fines go with details on a computer and if the car is ever stopped and the reg is checked they fine you on the spot plus interest dose not matter were the car is registered   and stays on computer for 3 years


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 24, 2018)

I got flashed 2 years ago near La Rochelle and not heard anything from it , so I hope it is the same for you Carol


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I wonder how small your van will be When the French authorities have crushed it :wacko:
> They do go after you these days .



Thanks for the reassurance Charlie ...:scared:


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

***** said:


> Carol, if you have a fine, just pay up and relax.
> It is not worth the worry or the finger wear on the key board!



Cheers Graham, my post is also an update to warn people I'm back so not all wasted effort!


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 24, 2018)

If you did the "crime" just do the time.... It's not worth the worry/consequences IMHO.

Driving offence abroad | AA


----------



## pamjon (Apr 24, 2018)

*France*

I seem to get flashed, unfortunately the wrong type of flashing, (not the girls on the side of the road), every time I go!
As said on this forum before they possibly think I am a lorry. 
Good luck.pj


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 24, 2018)

carol said:


> Cheers, Ral. Just had a word with my neighbour who's a postie. He's going to check it out for me! Still unsure as to whether letting it be returned would be the right course of action. Let's hope it's a piece of tat from China!


If you don't know what you have ordered it could have been late at night when you were as tired as a newt so if the box is buzzing tell your neighbour you have ordered an electric toothbrush, I hope this helps:rolleyes2:


Welcome back :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 24, 2018)

Bear in mind that some speed cameras flash thinking that the vehicle is a lorry to which a lower speed limit applies.

This has happened to me a number of times.

Do you recall what limit you exceeded?


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Chris, not sure but think 70. It wasn't long after leaving a rest area and only by a few kms. Don't think my van would be mistaken for a lorry! Any idea of what the fine is btw?


----------



## mark61 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure how up to date this is, but list of motoring fines Speeding way down the list.

Driving Offences in France, Code de la Route, French Highway Code


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 24, 2018)

I got flashed a load of times coming home but the speed limits were on lorries with the sign on the side of the road. They look at the photos and throw them in the bin I HOPE.
They have some sneaky places that  have cameras in them  but it is to stop the trucks  going too fast  downhill mostly.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 24, 2018)

On another forum there have been quite a few incidences of people being flashed. In the majority of cases the camera flashed anything large, but Motorhomes seem to have been manually identified and not pursued as the ‘flash’ was for lorries with their different limits.

However things are ramping up. Read this link,

First private speed radar cars hit French streets

And on a slightly related topic, read this link.

Crit'Air fines soar in crackdown on slow drivers

Davy


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Not sure how up to date this is, but list of motoring fines Speeding way down the list.
> 
> Driving Offences in France, Code de la Route, French Highway Code



Cheers Mark, looks like a hanging offence then ...:lol-049:


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 24, 2018)

Next time you want flashing Carol come to Castle Donington


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 24, 2018)

carol said:


> Hi Chris, not sure but think 70. It wasn't long after leaving a rest area and only by a few kms. Don't think my van would be mistaken for a lorry! Any idea of what the fine is btw?



I believe the cameras sense the vehicle height so most motorhomes are liable to be misdetected.

No idea about fines. I try very hard not to exceed limits having learned an expensive lesson - in 1970. £7 and an endorsement!


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I believe the cameras sense the vehicle height so most motorhomes are liable to be misdetected.
> 
> No idea about fines. I try very hard not to exceed limits having learned an expensive lesson - in 1970. £7 and an endorsement!



Haha, in my defence I've travelled a few miles there and this is my first misdemeanour! Not like I was driving fast either!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 24, 2018)

carol said:


> Haha, in my defence I've travelled a few miles there and this is my first misdemeanour! Not like I was driving fast either!



Mmmmm I seem to remember you had 2 speeding fines over the past couple of years you naughty girl.


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Mmmmm I seem to remember you had 2 speeding fines over the past couple of years you naughty girl.



Cheers Annie. Did you read the rest of my post btw? Lots of things to comment on there too! Like wow, you've done all those miles on your own? Or, didn't the van do well?  :banana:


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 25, 2018)

carol said:


> Cheers Annie. Did you read the rest of my post btw? Lots of things to comment on there too! Like wow, you've done all those miles on your own? Or, didn't the van do well?  :banana:



Your very welcome I just thought you had forgot your other misdemeanours


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 25, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I believe the cameras sense the vehicle height so most motorhomes are liable to be misdetected.
> 
> No idea about fines. I try very hard not to exceed limits having learned an expensive lesson - in 1970. £7 and an endorsement!



that is naughty post mentioning that word to carol  well look at it this way carol it isnt point on your licence as it would be in uk well dont think they can do that so you wont have to declare to insurance company


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

I know France can't put points on my licence, Barrie!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 25, 2018)

If you were caught by a camera speeding then you are guilty so pay up. Sorry Carol, that's just the way I see it. That way you can relax & keep a clear conscience.


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you Sharon, I'm sure I will. First flash I've had in all the years and thousands of miles driving in France btw


----------



## mark61 (Apr 25, 2018)

What, you can buy a clean conscience now?


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

mark61 said:


> What, you can buy a clean conscience now?



My conscience is fine already thanks Mark  Btw, the international thing was something I'd bought off eBay! :lol-053:


----------



## mark61 (Apr 25, 2018)

carol said:


> My conscience is fine already thanks Mark  Btw, the international thing was something I'd bought off eBay! :lol-053:




Great news. 
Thought that would be the case.
Funny how many where spending you're money before anyone knew what the international thing was.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 25, 2018)

Carol I don't arrrf think you got big balls driving all that way ....good on ya!!
Hope it was a fab trip and hope nothing comes of the fine .....I would just put return to sender  Oh on second thoughts you might  see a mug shot of yourself at the borders next time your out there :ninja: perhaps not !

Welcome home anyway


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Carol I don't arrrf think you got big balls driving all that way ....good on ya!!
> Hope it was a fab trip and hope nothing comes of the fine .....I would just put return to sender  Oh on second thoughts you might  see a mug shot of yourself at the borders next time your out there :ninja: perhaps not !
> 
> Welcome home anyway



Thanks Jac, it's stressful at times but worth it. Not sure if I'll hear anything as the thing that Mark 61 posted says there's a few kilometres (and that's all it was!) leeway. Think this lot would have Interpol on the case! :lol-053:


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 25, 2018)

You're not the only one wondering if a fine will come in the post.  Got back after four and a half months away and expected to find one on the mat - but nothing waiting for me.  I hope it stays that way.

By the way.  Don't you just love it when somebody notices you are a single traveller asks "Do you drive it yourself".  My usual answer is that the dog can't drive.


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow, 4 and a half months! Easier to survive in a bigger van I should think ... my van's a swb and the bed has to be made up/down ... I knew it was time to come home when it started to get on my nerves! Can I assume you're female as people don't usually ask that of a man!


----------



## bazzybabes (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Carol ... congratulations and welcome back ... balls or not. x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carol (Apr 25, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Hi Carol ... congratulations and welcome back ... balls or not. x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Thanks Barry ... been a few weeks now but thought I'd better let everyone know! No balls btw! :wave:


----------



## barryd (Apr 25, 2018)

Carol. I am pretty certain you wont be getting a fine.  I had four flashes last year and never received anything.  Officially the French can now pursue fines in the UK because the UK signed the directive for cross border fines last spring but so far nobody has had one on any of the forums and plenty of people have been flashed.  There is a similar thread running on FACTS right now and someone posted this link but I Cant read the detail as you have to be a subscriber so have asked for them to copy and paste the content.

No speeding fines for British drivers


----------



## johnjono (Apr 25, 2018)

I got flashed 2 years ago in France, I was defo speeding , 100% sure I would get a fine 
never heard anything ... no fine , nothing


----------



## slonger (Jul 25, 2018)

Has anybody been fined yet from France? I was flashed today doing 84kmh in an 80kmh zone. I believe its only a fine at the worst.
Steve


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 25, 2018)

They're bringing back the Guillotine for British speeders.


----------



## slonger (Jul 25, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> They're bringing back the Guillotine for British speeders.



they got to catch us first


----------



## alcam (Jul 25, 2018)

barryd said:


> Carol. I am pretty certain you wont be getting a fine.  I had four flashes last year and never received anything.  Officially the French can now pursue fines in the UK because the UK signed the directive for cross border fines last spring but so far nobody has had one on any of the forums and plenty of people have been flashed.  There is a similar thread running on FACTS right now and someone posted this link but I Cant read the detail as you have to be a subscriber so have asked for them to copy and paste the content.
> 
> No speeding fines for British drivers



I was in Spain earlier this year without motorhome , hired a car . Email from carhire people telling me they were charging me 30[?} euros to pass my information to the authorities as I had been flashed for speeding . I then got speeding fine notice from Spain through the post .
Decided , as I drive there so often , I would pay the fine [can't remember how much] . Different circumstances but...
p.s. my conscience would be clear [as it can be] whether I paid the fine or not
just realised your link was referring to British registered vehicles , so maybe not a problem .

Until Brexit ?


----------



## carol (Jul 25, 2018)

Haven't heard anything so far. However, someone posted something which said there was a leeway re kilometres over the limit and as I was only a few over I was less worried. Could still drop on the mat though!


----------



## barryd (Jul 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> I was in Spain earlier this year without motorhome , hired a car . Email from carhire people telling me they were charging me 30[?} euros to pass my information to the authorities as I had been flashed for speeding . I then got speeding fine notice from Spain through the post .
> Decided , as I drive there so often , I would pay the fine [can't remember how much] . Different circumstances but...
> p.s. my conscience would be clear [as it can be] whether I paid the fine or not
> just realised your link was referring to British registered vehicles , so maybe not a problem .
> ...



Yes its common to get a fine this way through  a hire car company but as far a I am aware nobody has yet to get one directly with a British reg vehicle.  Could happen I guess as they have the right and the facilities to chase Brit drivers now but so far it seems they havent bothered.

As for Brexit making a difference. Possibly if it starts harming the countries we visit.  Plus I think I read today we will need an international licence / permit every time we cross the water.


----------



## runnach (Jul 25, 2018)

Rental vehices aside a separate entity, chatting to someone yesterday re Brit Vehicles and whilst there is an agreement it hasn't been ratified so you should be oK after this time as well....

Channa


----------



## alcam (Jul 25, 2018)

barryd said:


> Yes its common to get a fine this way through  a hire car company but as far a I am aware nobody has yet to get one directly with a British reg vehicle.  Could happen I guess as they have the right and the facilities to chase Brit drivers now but so far it seems they havent bothered.
> 
> As for Brexit making a difference. Possibly if it starts harming the countries we visit.  Plus I think I read today we will need an international licence / permit every time we* cross the water*.



The Tweed ?


----------

